# Finally got a bunch of stuff up on the site... LOTS OF NEW STUFF



## JBroida (May 12, 2015)

Here we go... it's taken me all day to find the time to get these up...

First up, we're getting into the outdoor knife game a bit (well, knives, hatchets, and axes)... Gesshin Outdoor:






http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/gesshin/gesshin-outdoor.html

Next up, we added a bunch of new natural stones:





http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/sharpening-supplies/tennen-toishi-natural-stones.html

and, lastly, we expanded out Gesshin Kagekiyo line a bit to include some slightly lower priced options with a bit more simple design:





http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/kitchen-knives-14/kitchen-knives/gesshin-kagekiyo.html


----------



## Jordanp (May 12, 2015)

Is it possible to get some more pics on the white #2 210 mm Gesshin Kagekiyo gyuto?

Btw they look friggen sweet Jon


----------



## JBroida (May 12, 2015)

Jordanp said:


> Is it possible to get some more pics on the white #2 210 mm Gesshin Kagekiyo gyuto?
> 
> Btw they look friggen sweet Jon



they are all on the website with all of the normal pictures we take (6 per knife)


----------



## chinacats (May 12, 2015)

Thanks Jon, just picked up one of the small aotos...can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## J_Style (May 12, 2015)

Got the axe! Checked Twitter during service, saw the post, and realized I've gone 33 years without owning an axe so it made sense to buy it.


----------



## labor of love (May 13, 2015)

Suddenly Kagekiyo is really affordable. This is awesome!


----------



## Matus (May 13, 2015)

Great news Jon! Those hatchets looks great - I have a simpler one and I love the way it cuts - these must be even better.


----------



## ricardocassiano78 (May 13, 2015)

Questions about this knife: http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...in-kagekiyo-270mm-staineless-wa-sujihiki.html. 
1) HRC?
2) You say "The steels are also a bit more forgiving". What do you mean?
3) Can it be used by a left handed?
4) How do you compare with http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...-heiji-240-mm-semi-stainless-wa-sujihiki.html
Thank you!


----------



## _PixelNinja (May 13, 2015)

I like the new Kagekiyo knives. Additionally, for some unknown reason, I find that Gesshin axe to be very compelling...


----------



## JBroida (May 13, 2015)

ricardocassiano78 said:


> Questions about this knife: http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com...in-kagekiyo-270mm-staineless-wa-sujihiki.html.
> 1) HRC?
> 2) You say "The steels are also a bit more forgiving". What do you mean?
> 3) Can it be used by a left handed?
> ...



1- about 61-62 hrc
2- i mean it is tougher and more durable (less prone to chipping)
3- yes
4- it is much thinner than the heiji and has much nicer fit and finish... the heiji takes a better edge and holds it longer, but is much more prone to chipping


----------



## Sparklepony (Jun 20, 2015)

great collection


----------

